
Is it just for me or is kissmetrics.com redirecting to neilpatel.com? - agbonghama
https://kissmetrics.com
======
mtmail
Same here

    
    
       $ curl -I https://kissmetrics.com
       HTTP/2 301
       server: nginx
       content-type: text/html; charset=iso-8859-1
       content-length: 230
       location: https://neilpatel.com/

------
AznHisoka
Neil Patel probably acquired it. He's been on an acquisition spree lately,
acquiring UberSuggest earlier this year.

